# NEW exotics vet in Newbury Berkshire



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All,
Not sure if this is the correct place to put this.

There is a fully qualified exotics vet in Newbury, Berkshire. Her name is Charlotte and works in Vets4pets by Burger King.

I have seen all her certificates, and have taken my own dragon to her. She very good and has lots of knowledge. She also has a heated viv in the vet if needed. 

Having spoken to her, she has openly agreed for me to tell you about her

anj.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anj said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if this is the correct place to put this.
> 
> There is a fully qualified exotics vet in Newbury, Berkshire. Her name is Charlotte and works in Vets4pets by Burger King.
> ...


Just the one viv? Let's hope she doesn't have several patients needing accommodation!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds good, give the guy in Reading has stopped working now.

Do you have her contact details?


----------

